# For anyone who needs the "Photos with Animal Crossing" AR Cards >>>>



## spamurai (Sep 2, 2015)

*For anyone who needs the "Photos with Animal Crossing" AR Cards >>>>*






​


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 3, 2015)

Surprisingly enough. I didn't know this download was available. Thank you for the print out!


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 3, 2015)

It should say that the app is only downloadable if you live in the UK... :\


----------



## milkday (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm UK and it doesn't show up on the eshop


----------



## spamurai (Sep 3, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I'm UK and it doesn't show up on the eshop



It's invite only.
You could get codes from the Nintendo Tour that happened last month or via Nintendo Newsletter that got sent out last week.
If you're signed up to their newsletter, check your inbox


----------

